# I had my first look at airfares from Perth to Adelaide



## Bretrick (Jan 11, 2022)

June - July
Looking at best prices
Fly Perth to Adelaide $179
Stay with my Brother 4 nights
Fly Adelaide to Melbourne $79
Fly Melbourne to Perth $215.
Total cost of $473

Accommodation costs.
Between $800 - $1000 for 10 nights in Melbourne

The Western Australian border is supposedly going to open on Feb 5.
My guess is that will not happen. If it does, then I am thinking it may close again. 
I am going to wait until the border has been open for a minimum of 2 months, unbroken, before booking any flights/accommodation.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 11, 2022)

Gone are the days of the "Mystery Trips" they used to have for cheap fares .. or, do they still have them?
Maybe you can get a package deal.


----------



## Bretrick (Jan 11, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Gone are the days of the "Mystery Trips" they used to have for cheap fares .. or, do they still have them?
> Maybe you can get a package deal.


These air fares are very good all things considered.
Mystery Trips have been put on hold.
Staying in two cities would make a package deal rather difficult. Especially staying with my brother for some nights.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 13, 2022)

Looks like good deals to me. It's fun to plan and look forward to vacations. You'll let us know how much you enjoy it.


----------



## Bretrick (Jan 13, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Looks like good deals to me. It's fun to plan and look forward to vacations. You'll let us know how much you enjoy it.


Sure will.
Even post some photos.
Not sure when it will be safe to travel as yet.


----------

